# 187 Homocidal Roughneck??



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello,

I just ordered a 7 generation pedigree on my ADBA registered female. Her father is Chaos/Watchdog blood. NOW FOR MOMS SIDE: I found some Gaff line but I also found a dog named "187 Homocidal Roughneck" listed a few times in the pedigree starting with the G-G-Grandparents. I was able to find a public link:

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=37105

Not sure why someone would name an APBT something like this... Is he just a giant game dog??

Do any of the experts out there have an opinion or know much about his history?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i cant find much info but am also very interested in him,it looks as if he is from game lines and then his offspring were used in many of the over done blue type bully dogs,he looks real cool.as for his name,that aint as bad as a few others ive seen but still kinda stupid...


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

Cane, 

I assume you looked at the link to the online pedigree I posted above. It looks like a majority of his ancestors are game dogs eventually going back to Colby dogs. I'm just trying to figure out how this guy ended up packing on 103 lbs. As far as the name goes, this isn't the worst name in her pedigree it's just one if the few I searched for online and actually found a public pedigree link.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

just a freak of nature probably,he looks very correct in size and asthetic to me,just like buster brown from "the world of fighting dogs" book or "trussles" dum,dum.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

He is a big dog, BUt it sometimes just happens.... Harleys a clouse Mayfield dog and hes 80lbs.... People say thats massive for his lines....


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Cane & Pantera,

Thanks, I really appreciate your input. It's really fun looking back at your dogs pedigree and seeing what bloodlines they come from. My female "Tonka" is a great dog. She's a blue, thick 60 LB female and has very athletic build. She looks a little "bully" but by no means is the look overdone. Best of all she has a very stable temperament and is great with kids and other dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ive came across some big blue bully's in oak park area of sacto bred with this line.Possibly,and most conceivably just to get the size.
It worries me though if they are prepared for the instability such a breeding may bring to the table.
As for the particular dog,I'm not to sure on who he is or what he did,if anything,he is beautiful and big,id own him!
Interesting apbt.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That has to be a misprint! That dog looks know where near 103 lbs LOL. At least not in that picture. Very interesting to see that pedigree. It would be the first 100lb game bred dog I have ever seen if that weight is correct on the dog


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, unless that dog is just solid as a rock, I cant see 103 lbs in him.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Doesn't appear to be 103 to me. Given his name, it sounds like somebody wants to make him out to be more than he is all the way around. Nothing new lol.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

or maybe where just so used to seeing overly done dogs that a large "but correct" dog in proportion just doesnt seem right to us.
One things for sure,his name is stupid[a apbt tradition] and he'd have to be pretty tall to way that much.
I searched through his pedigree and his ancestors pedigrees to see if there's any am staff in there and not surprisingly many of the ancestors to this dog where listed as "unknown".
One thing's for certain,they dont have to be "bully" to be big.
case in point,Ivan Rodriguez's buster brown and the Trussles dum,dum.
*Trussles dummy* 








*Buster Brown,from the world of fighting dogs*
















*50kg fighting dog from madline kennels in turkey[ruffly 90 pounds i believe,good looking and definitely not bully*








I believe that were so conditioned to thinking that any 100 pound dog is a blue dog standing 5inches off the ground we forget or refuse to believe that a properly proportioned apbt can be big and still functional as well as aesthetically pleasing to the eye.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

*He looks like he could be a 103 pounder as compared to the dogs above,just one that is correct in type,jmo.*


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

100 lbs still seems like a huge dog, not saying it's not possible but just seems far fetched...even watchdogs were 60-90 lbs and they have AST in them. I dunno. Surprisingly most of these bullies you see aren't much heavier than 80 lbs...unless you are talking bout that muglestons watchdog outcrossed/crossbred crap.

I'm not saying it's not true but people like to embellish a bit, especially when the "bigger is better" way of thinking started in the 80s....probably just exaggerated some to sell pups...who knows?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Didn't say it was bully. I will never believe this dog weighs that much. It's in good shape, not tall, fairly big head. I say 80lbs at the most.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It could be possible it just doesn't look like the dog is 103 lbs in that picture. I do believe you have larger dogs out there we are still correct in conformation you just don't see them as much. I think that dog looks good I just can't believe the dog is 103 lbs LOL


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

no he dosent look 103 pds in the photo,possibly somewhere in the 80's or low 90's.
Id say about 85 pounds.And it is true people sure do like to embellish there dogs size nowadays with the photo stretching and over feeding/bragging about fat dogs.
Its a shame,either way i like this big catch weight apbt in appearance,but appearance means little in this breed and he dosent seem to of done much of anything,maybe he was owned bought by a bully style breeder and used in some of those lines.
Either way i dont agree with crossing a bully line dog with a game line dog,seems like a recipe for a unstable temperament or a man biter[which is a unstable temperament].


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

One of the best hog dogs I have seen was a razor edge/alligator cross and that girl was all business on the hogs. I agree with you about breeding bully/game but some of these people who hunt with these dogs have some very nice crossed dogs, a lot of buddies I have in the UK cross game bred dogs into these sighthounds (particular greyhounds) I went on a hunt before with coyotes that was a greyhound/apbt and that boy was all business too. I sent my brindle boy down to Louisana this week to hunt hogs and even though he was blue bred, game dog tempermant to the fullest, I think it depends on the dog not the lines, you know. Weight 75lbs and moved like a cat.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

alot of hunters that prefer apbt love and will only buy show and go pits.
at least thats what i heard in another forum from a couple of hunters.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I think it all depends on the particular line of bully. Some of the older RE dogs crossed to a gameline would be more of a show n go line. IMO. You can't just cross any mixed bullyline to a gameline though, especially when you don't know what mixes were used in some of the more "overdone" lines. My male Deebo is a mix of bully and game, he's been an awesome dog. Some crosses work others don't...it really depends on the goals of the breeder and knowing how to choose lines that cross well with each other. There are certain gamelines that don't cross well with each other too. I understand that most people don't agree with crossing the two breeds but I think the bully needs improvement and going to gamelines just may be the solution...JMO of course.


----------

